# GOOD ISP in Hyderbad



## black_dagger (May 12, 2013)

Ill be shifting to near hitech city soon.
need a good isp which offers low latency to eu and sea servers.
as well an estimated download of 50 gigs monthly.
uptime and reliability is important.
budget is around 3k.
thank you


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2013)

I have heard good things about beam.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2013)

I think you have Beam in Hyderabad. They are pretty good from what I hear.


----------



## rajnusker (May 12, 2013)

@OP I think you are in luck, Beam Fiber has a branch in Hightech City.


----------



## swatkats (May 14, 2013)

Beam Fiber.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Beam is pretty good 
Infact i have heard good things about beam


----------



## swatkats (May 14, 2013)

There's also Broadband Services : Residential, SME's,Unlimited plans Near Hitech City, But Hearing Experiences of my Friends their Service is Horrible.

Definitely Beam Fiber all the way!!


----------



## black_dagger (May 20, 2013)

ill get beam then . thnx


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 20, 2013)

Definitely Beam, I am using it and I am pretty satisfied


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

But beware. It'll take not more than one call and not more than one day for a new connection. 
But it'll take at least a week and infinite phone calls for support if you get any interruption in connection. I've had some bad experiences with beam but i'd rather not shift the connection, it's the best isp for gaming. Even the 256 kbps conection, you'll get the unbeatable pings on Indian and foreign servers.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> But beware. It'll take not more than one call and not more than one day for a new connection.
> But it'll take at least a week and infinite phone calls for support if you get any interruption in connection. I've had some bad experiences with beam but i'd rather not shift the connection, it's the best isp for gaming. Even the 256 kbps conection, you'll get the unbeatable pings on Indian and foreign servers.



True, but the service varies with location. In my area the beam team is dedicated and work fast. I called only once, they came and installed the same day.

I was impressed. And when I moved, the transition was super smooth, the team in the new area was good, but had to make 2-5 calls, but finally they came the same day (after a bit of persuasion).

I hope the OP is seeing this thread, but anyway, it may help others


----------



## swatkats (May 27, 2013)

I stay near Begumpet. Beam was bad until mid 2011 in my area and then There are Absolutely No Downtimes from then..
Beam's Uptime is Stopping me from Trying those ISP's Who offer 10mbps Truly Unlimited For 900. 
I am Impressed with their Ping/uptime and the Only Reason I have to Complain is about their Field Tech's who takes his own time to Attend your complaint. 
Truly up to PAR.


----------

